# Why are stores dropping Gorilla Treestands?



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think because they are no longer going to be made.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I hadn't heard anything about that, now I know why. Guess I'll be getting the Millenium M25.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

that's too bad. one of my favorite stands is a gorilla.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

if that's true, it really sucks. The are the best value going imo


----------



## jeh4269 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have four of them and the only the only maintenance I've done is replacing the cables.Seems like I get about 3 yrs on a set then they start to fray at the ends.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I believe gorilla discontinued their stands.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

In another thread it was confirmed that Gorilla is no longer making tree stands. But that they are still making accessories, and I am assuming climbing sticks and such.


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

I bought the last 3 king kongs at dicks for $79 each


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought they were one of the best stands for the price. I guess a stand has to cost $200 for the company to make money on them, anymore.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Because there is no margin in cheap stands. Just like cheap blinds.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

I bought a whole pickup load from a local outfitter a few seasons ago, best investment I made, all nice big gorilla hang ons with the padded armrest and backs. 50 bucks a pop.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes Gorilla is going out of business and not making stands anymore.


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

ILbowhunter79 said:


> I bought a whole pickup load from a local outfitter a few seasons ago, best investment I made, all nice big gorilla hang ons with the padded armrest and backs. 50 bucks a pop.


I bought some on clearance in January like that. Padded arm rests and saddle bags, a nice foot rest and a sling-style seat. Heavy as heck though.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

ksubigbuck said:


> I bought some on clearance in January like that. Padded arm rests and saddle bags, a nice foot rest and a sling-style seat. Heavy as heck though.


ungodly heavy, but like a recliner once in the tree.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I have four that are probably 10 years old. 3- old chain on stands and one silverback (the tiny one)....they are my favorite stands. I have a lone wolf and a muddy and I take that little gorilla for hang-and-hunt trips every time. Sad to see them go.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

It is hard to sell when Big Game and others are sold for a lot less and most retailers are looking for buying the most they can for the buck. These days it is all about selling products when they no longer sell enough they move on. But that is just business. If you are looking check out Big Dog Stands You can find them sometimes at Menards. It is another brand you don't heard much about. I have a Strongbuilt but they are no more as well. Most are now made outside the US and the few that are made here cost a bit more like Family Traditions Treestands. 

LFM


----------



## KSBoneCollectr (Jul 15, 2013)

I called to order a single climbing stick. They are no longer making treestands or climbing sticks, but supposably just safety harnesses


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

If you want a small light hangon check out locon, smallest lightest hangons you can buy.


----------

